# Forysth County



## silverbullet (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone hunt around here? I just got access to a small woodlot in between two subdivisions, between Johns Creek and Suwannee. Has the rut kicked in yet up here?? I've never deer hunted up this far before..Also does Forysth County have the extended archery season?


----------



## Killer (Oct 27, 2009)

*your lucky...*

thats some awesome woods over there.  The rut is will be happening this next week.  I also see another strong rut around christmas.  Yes its extended season.  Count your blessing on the land, it should be awesome.  
Killed plenty of deer looking at others in there house watching TV, you won't believe what walks that close to homes even with barking dogs.


----------



## silverbullet (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds great, wish I would have known about it a few months ago, but I guess better late then never. The land is only 20 acres but I this that is all you need up here. I'm used to hunting big woods, I've hunted in macon county all my life, never been up this far north before should be interesting.  I was told that you can use shotguns there, is that true? I thought it was bow only


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 27, 2009)

There are some specific rules about what you can hunt with in Forsyth County south of hwy 20...check the regs, they may have changed but it used to read shotgun and bow only in this area.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Killer said:


> thats some awesome woods over there.  The rut is will be happening this next week.  I also see another strong rut around christmas.  Yes its extended season.  Count your blessing on the land, it should be awesome.
> Killed plenty of deer looking at others in there house watching TV, you won't believe what walks that close to homes even with barking dogs.



Sounds like you are familiar with the area.  Would you say these rut times are similar in very north Forsyth..like almost Dawsonville? thanks


----------



## Killer (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't hunt N.Forsyth that often.  I have hunted that area before, actually on Matt Hwy.  Never had any success or seen any rutting activity.  I have killed tons of turkeys in the N. Forsyth area and thats about all i hunt up in that area.
The rut will probably be a little different in the Northern area but i don't really know.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Nov 1, 2009)

I hunt North Forsyth the rut is late up here. Id say the end of november first of december.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw a pretty good eight pointer about 50 yards behind a doe on the side of the road this evening on my way home after dark!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 3, 2009)

whatever, u dont even hunt lil buddy!!!!


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 10, 2009)

seeing alot of decent bucks, hocks still not black as of last night


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Dec 2, 2009)

Big boyz are just now chasing!


----------



## jtm67 (Dec 4, 2009)

*What Time?*

I am curious if you are seeing deer in the morning or evening.  I am guessing the evenings will be better due to the full moon.  I am hoping to get out this weekend, but it has been really challenging to get in the woods due to my travel schedule.  So I want to make the most of it.  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## tmele53 (Dec 4, 2009)

forsyth county is a great spot for hunting  i have killed several 12 pointers this year


----------



## jtm67 (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree.  I have been hunting south forsyth for 9 years and taken several nice bucks.  Planning on trying again tomorrow afternoon.  I hope they are moving after the rain.


----------



## carbine234 (Dec 6, 2009)

I got lucky and got what I thought was a 10-point buck but it turned out to be a doe with messed up hormones. In forsyth county.


----------



## tmele53 (Dec 6, 2009)

does anyone have a cheap 30-30 for sale CHEAP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carbine234 (Jan 1, 2010)

*huntin in forsyth county*

Does anyone know how to get a huge buck back after missing with a gun and scareing it off. It's a smart buck. I'ts about six years old and is a ten pointer. I want to shoot it before the seasons over.


----------



## Full Pull (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like Y'all have some good deer there!


----------



## tmele53 (Oct 27, 2010)

how do you start your own thread?


----------



## smackdown51 (Nov 26, 2010)

has anyone seen any rut activity in forsyth?


----------



## msdins (Nov 26, 2010)

smackdown51 said:


> has anyone seen any rut activity in forsyth?



I'm just starting to find some sign. Found a good rub line while cutting some trees today that wasn't there last week. 

Found this one just over the property line. Followed the line for about 50 yards and found 6 more.


----------



## jtm67 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Bucks Still Chasing*

Guys, the deer are still chasing.  I went hunting Friday morning and saw a spike chasing a doe.  I decided to try again Sunday evening.  It was very windy, but I knew this would be my last chance to hunt for about 2 weeks, so I went anyway.  The wind settled about 5:20, and this guy came by at 5:40 chasing a doe.  The Bowtech and Blood Runner broadhead put him on the ground 30 yds from where he was originally stuck.  Next time you think its too windy to hunt, go anyway.  You cant kill em on the couch!!


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Jan 3, 2011)

nice buck I cant believe there still chasin Im goin to try to go this week.


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Jan 4, 2011)

wild rut activity when i used too hunt there too. mid dec  as i recall


----------



## jtm67 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Still Chasing*

Went again this morning.  Two young bucks, 4 pt and 6 pt, followed a doe right by my stand.  They actually stopped about 50 yds away to spar for about 2 min then started chasing her again.


----------

